# C-40 gruppo exchange...can't wait



## pete2528ca (Jun 17, 2011)

*C-40 gruppo exchange...PICTURES*

I managed to work some magic and get my hands (through an amazing trade) on a brand new in box 11 speed Campagnolo Chorus gruppo. Swapping it out this weekend with the Veloce I currently have on my C-40.

Here are some pictures...more to follow!!


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

post pics


----------



## jogger1 (Mar 23, 2012)

at far view your Veloce groupo looks like Chorus or even Record


----------

